# This Last Summer - Women's Fiction Now Available on Kindle at 99c (special)



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi there! I've nervously published my novel, This Last Summer by Tania Tirraoro to Kindle. It's women's contemporary Fiction and is available for the limited time price of just 79p on Amazon.co.uk and 99c on Amazon.com for two weeks, then will be at $2.99 (and whatever the corresponding UK price is!)
It goes like this:
Journalist Maddie Chambers faces a dilemma: First the bombshell of accidentally finding her mother, who abandoned her as a child, while out covering a story. Then the terrible aftershock of discovering her mother has a terminal illness. Time is short - should she forgive and forget or hold a grudge to the death?

Meanwhile Maddie's trying to maintain her focus on work, making her way in a newsroom filled with the treacherous and the lecherous. She has a producer who hates her and a romantic entanglement with a colleague who is facing his own demons. Her father and brother, who has Asperger Syndrome, seem intent on welcoming her mother home, but Maddie finds it more of a battle. Then comes an even tougher decision; one she doesn't want to make.

Set in the south of England and the sunflower fields of France, "This Last Summer" is contemporary women's fiction that will at times make you smile and at other moments, bring a tear to your eye. 
I hope you like it - it is, I'm told, an easy read, and has received very favourable feedback on Authonomy, the writer's site. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004774N6E


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tania, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Updated pitch for This Last Summer:

It's not easy keeping an office romance secret in a newsroom full of the treacherous and the lecherous and local TV reporter Maddie Chamber's life is about to get even more complicated. While out filming she stumbles across a family bombshell - her long lost mother, whose reappearance is set to wreak havoc on her father and autistic brother. Then an even more shocking discovery - her mother's doesn't have long to live.

Set in the south east of England and the sunflower fields of France, This Last Summer will take you on a journey of emotions, from laughter and love to loss and back again.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Last chance to get This Last Summer at promo price on Amazon - tomorrow it goes to it's regular price of $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/This-Last-Summer-ebook/dp/B004774N6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288454051&sr=8-1
Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004774N6E


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi there
This Last Summer is now listed at $2.99 (£2.17) on Amazon But if you'd like to get it for 99c you can download it for kindle on Smashwords. Just plug in this voucher code: LA26W. The offer is only until the end of November.
The Smashwords link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/27911


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

This Last Summer is now Available on Nook, ibooks, Smashwords as well as Amazon.co.uk & Amazon.com. The standard price is now $1.99.

It's a contemporary family saga with some romance thrown in. You'll read about a young TV reporter's life among the treacherous and the lecherous in her newsroom as she negotiates office romances and the family drama of discovering her long lost mother while out on a story. We meet her long suffering grandmother, loyal father and autistic brother, who's just earned his Phd as well as the delicious senior reporter Owen and the dastardly producer Alice the Malice. It's a funny, emotional journey and it's yours for just $1.99 on Kindle.
http://tinyurl.com/3ajoeqd - Amazon.co.uk
http://asin.cc/BkRmFq - Amazon.com


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Tania,

How did the move to the lower price work out for you?

Best wishes



Seb


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

It's definitely improves sales, Seb


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope you get a lot more sales. I found dropping my prices to 99 cents opened the floodgates. Volume wise. I just hope all the people who buy your books will read them right away.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Drop by my blog for a great recipe for Asparagus, Watercress and Cherry Tomato Risotto! A lovely meal to share with the one you love! http://notasadvertised.blogspot.com/2011/03/romantic-recipe-for-spring-evening.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tania--

that sounds sooo good!  Off to check the recipe...

Betsy


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it Betsy - the measurements are in grams not cups but, if you're anything like me, I just put in the amount of rice I need for the number of people and adjust everything else to fit!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Tania, I've just noticed This Last Summer has been reduced in price. Did Amazon do it?

It's dropped to 99cents hasn't it?


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Mel, I put it up to what I thought was a more natural price of $2.99 and then Amazon promptly went and discounted it! Grab it now before the discount ends!


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

ANother five star review for This Last Summer. And anoth person described it as 'thought-provoking'. Guess it must be!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R133MQU30NUF7D/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004774N6E&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=
Now at its regular price of $2.99


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

This Last Summer on Highly Rates Bargain Books on Ereader News Today http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-this-last-summer/675052/ just 99c


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Great review for This Last Summer: This is an emotionally packed drama that will have you turning pages faster than you can blink. Immediately, I bought into the character of Maddie, a woman with unshaken courage to move forward despite being abandoned by her mum. She is focused, and self-sacrificing. Maddie’s emotions and choices she makes in this book are completely in character, and inline with how most people might react to her situation.
However, Mum is not heroic, or easily forgiven. I often saw Maddie’s problem with her. Her father, brother, and Grandmother’s behavior doesn’t help Maddie, and her office romance becomes more complex. Maddie is her biggest antagonist, and the author, Tirraoro really pours out the inner turmoil. There are extreme moments of inner dialogue that pulled at my heartstrings. From the beginning, this story has a bittersweet solution that provokes tears and laughter.
Review from Good Book Alert Review Blog


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Such an interesting review of my book, This Last Summer. Very thought provoking. Thanks Norma! 
http://bookreviews.normabudden.com/2011/11/09/this-last-summer-by-tania-tirraoro/


----------

